# WANT TO OPEN A MOBILE SHOP



## sysmaniac (Aug 30, 2005)

HI GUYS !!
 I AM INTERESTED TO OPEN A MOBILE SHOP IN MY AREA. PEOPLES IN MY AREA USUALLY USE SETS LIKE NOKIA 3310...15, SONY ERRICSSON K508i, NOKIA 6600 OR C 100 RANGES. 

EVERYTIME THEY KEEP ON REQUESTING ME TO UPLOAD RINGTONES AND WALLPAPERS, CUTOMIZED LOGOS, PRINTING PICTURES FROM MOBILES ETC. FOR VARIOUS MODELS. 

I CAN I OVERCOME THEIR REQUESTS.

WHAT SOFTWARES I WILL NEED ? WHAT MODELS OF DATA CABLES WILL I NEED AND iRDA DEVICES WILL BE NEEDED ?
WHERE WILL I GET THEM .....

HOW MUCH WILL BE THE COST ?? PLZ HELP ME AS EARLY AS POSSIBLE REGARDING THIS ..........ANY LOGO MAKING SOFTWARE IS AVAILABLE OR NOT.....PLZ TELL ME DETAILS...

THANKING ALL OF YOU IN ADVANCE


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 30, 2005)

1)dont write in caps 

2)logo making software- Corel Draw

3)u will need Nokia PC suite

4)u can upload ringtones,etc on any site such as www.orgfree.com and give them the address

use gprs and get the songs,ringtones,etc


----------

